# IBO Third Leg Triple Crown



## tprody (Feb 28, 2010)

With the new location of the third leg I want to start getting some info out for those that are coming or thinking about coming. The shoot will be held this year at Two Mile Run County Park. It is located about 9 miles north of Franklin, Pa at 471 Beach Rd. Its a 2300 acre park with a 144 acre lake with a swimming area. It also has a camp ground and there are still spots available. For info about the park there web site is twomilerun.net or by calling [814] 676 6116. I will be posting Pictures of the park and hotel pricing. Anyone wanting info can contact me by email at [email protected] or by calling 814 758 3174.


----------



## tprody (Feb 28, 2010)

Here are some of the hotels in the area. The Quality Inn Franklin [814] 437 3031 is 9 miles from the shoot. The Holiday Inn Express [814] 677 2640 in Cranberry is 15 miles from the shoot. The Days Inn in Oil City [814] 677 1221 is 9 miles away. Cross Creek Resort 1 800 461 3173 or [814] 827 9611 is 9 miles north of the park. The Quality Inn Titusville [814] 827 0041 is 15 miles north and would be a good choice for those coming out of New York. Be sure to tell them your with the IBO shoot for discounted rates.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

I was to a shoot at Rainbow Archery Club last weekend which is only 3 miles away. After the shoot my wife and I went and toured the park. It is a beautiful area with a beautiful Lake. Campground is up above the lake with mostly all shaded campsites. The vendor area is really going to be nice with lots of parking. Tom Prody and his crew were hard at work that Sunday afternoon clearing lanes and boy does it look like they are doing a good job. Knowing Tom, everything will be in tip top shape and I don't think you will want to miss this one up in the middle of old time OIL COUNTRY. Drake well is just up the road,site of the 1st Oil Well. Pithole City has a nice little park to see where the Oil Boom brought people from everywhere. You like golf, Crosscreek resort is just up the road with a fine looking Golf Course. There is beautiful bike trail if you like that. Lots of things to do in the area when your not shooting. Do some research on Venango County, Pa and u will find lots of outdoor activity's.


----------



## tprody (Feb 28, 2010)

You can also get local information about things to do at www.franklinareachamber.org or you can call them at 814 432 5823 The ladies that like to shop will want to check out down town Franklin with its shops and fine dining. Its a beautiful town to spend an afternoon browsing around in. The shops will be running some IBO special deals so let them know your in town with the shoot.


----------



## tprody (Feb 28, 2010)

Anyone that is coming from eastern Pa, Virginia or New York the Hampton Inn in Clarion is offering a deal on rooms. $94 plus tax for a king sized bed or two queens. Use IBO Championships when booking. 814 226 4444 The hotel is 34 miles from the shoot about 50 minutes away.


----------



## tprody (Feb 28, 2010)

Anyone looking for rooms the Cross Creek Resort 9 miles north of the shoot has 20 double rooms left for the weekend. 814 827 9611 or 1 800 461 3173 Ask for Tonya on Monday 8-4. Be sure to mention the IBO. The Holiday Inn Express in Oil City-Franklin also has rooms left 814 677 2640. Be sure to tell anyone that may be looking for rooms please.


----------



## Tactical-N8 (Feb 14, 2016)

Based on the pics I saw on the 3rd leg facebook page, it looks like there's a lot of hard work going into this course. Can't wait, I'll be there Saturday and Sunday (July 14th & 15th).


----------



## tprody (Feb 28, 2010)

I have been getting some questions on camping at the park. If you are bringing an RV or do not want to drive you will be able to walk to the campground entrance and ride a shuttle from there back to the vendors area to register and shoot the practice bags and Bowhunter Defense Course. You then can ride to your scoring tent and then back to the campground. We are doing our best to make this an enjoyable visit.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

When your not shooting,u might want to take a ride on the Oil creek -Titusville Railroad. Take a ride trough Oil Country. You might want to go on line and see if you have to buy advanced tickets.It's a really pretty area.


----------



## tprody (Feb 28, 2010)

Spent the last 2 days walking the courses and getting ready to set targets. There are a few muddy spots on the courses that we can hopefully take care of. They are calling for a stretch of dry weather. However with the amount of rain we have had the mosquitoes are definitely plentiful. I would make sure I pack my Thermal Cell.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

We started setting targets today. We got the Pro Range completly done. Got ABCD ranges all in also. As u can see in the picture, it was senior citizen day setting targets. I am 68 and I think there was 1 guy younger than me. Don't get many young helpers on Friday. Maybe we didn't get them up as fast as the young guys but I think we did pretty good. We had to double up on the Elk for sure. Things are shaping up very nice for next weekend. The Rainbow archery Club members showed up in force.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Targets up,vendors showing up,weather looking good. Ranges all look great. 

And look who shows up in a U-haul. My wife though he was really cute. He is hanging out up in the parking lot of the beach area below the campground area.Rinehart trailer is parked there also. Stop and get your picture. I must of saw a 100 people taking pictures of Big Foot Today


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Some directions to 2 mile Run County Park ,from Franklin get on rt 417 and head North. There will be an intersection that shows Rainbow Archery Club to left( they have a practice range set up) to your right is the road back to the Park.There will be IBO sign's there.

Coming from Oil City u will want to go up Rt 428. Out the 5 miles u will see a big cemetery on left,there is a S turn shortly after that and u will see a 2 mile run sign on left.just past that there will be a crossroads ,take a left and u will go right down into .

from the North u will come into Dempseytown. take 417 down till u see the 2 mile run sign and turn left and it takes u right down into the park. There will be IBO signs there and Rainbow archery club will have a sign advertising there 3d shoot practice range, turn right to go to Rainbow. only 1/2 mile back that road on right.


----------



## JV3HUNTER (Jan 27, 2004)

Shot the 3rd leg today. This is the first IBO for me in about 6 yrs or so. I will say they did a great job setting up the courses. Challenging, but not a total grinder. People running the courses were very friendly and knowledgeable. I shot with a great bunch of guys. Only problem was that there was hardly anyone there. Kinda sad to see.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks like a nice place.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Bow Junky posted some scores but only top ten for open pro. Nothing about the women pros. Anyone know any scores?


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

carlosii said:


> Bow Junky posted some scores but only top ten for open pro. Nothing about the women pros. Anyone know any scores?


The women and senior pro scores are also on BJM Facebook page. Typical IBO weekend, nothing but crickets chirping. Hope all the hard work payed off for those that organized it but it didn’t look like the pro numbers were very good at all.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

hrtlnd164 said:


> The women and senior pro scores are also on BJM Facebook page. Typical IBO weekend, nothing but crickets chirping. Hope all the hard work payed off for those that organized it but it didn’t look like the pro numbers were very good at all.


How'd you shoot?


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

Hats off to the people that set this up, I know its a lot of hard work, but you did a great job
No complaints here other than the temps, nothing you can do about that.


----------



## friend of coal (Jan 14, 2010)

Trykon Mike said:


> Hats off to the people that set this up, I know its a lot of hard work, but you did a great job
> No complaints here other than the temps, nothing you can do about that.


I totally agree with you!!!!!


----------



## tprody (Feb 28, 2010)

Trykon Mike said:


> Hats off to the people that set this up, I know its a lot of hard work, but you did a great job
> No complaints here other than the temps, nothing you can do about that.


Thank you. A lot of hard work went into making this happen. Months and months of walking courses and looking at things and trying to make a new venue go off smoothly. We will continue to look at things and continue to improve them. Hope to see everyone next year July 12-14. And please bring a friend. We want everyone to see our jewel in the heart of Venango County.


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

I have 1 problem with the set up, no more wolf targets uphill with logs in front of it
I cant judge that crap.


----------



## tprody (Feb 28, 2010)

Trykon Mike said:


> I have 1 problem with the set up, no more wolf targets uphill with logs in front of it
> I cant judge that crap.


We will try to set them downhill with logs in front of them next year. What class do you shoot ?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Sounds like a nice place. Hopefully I can make it next year.


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

no logs in front of anything , lol
I shoot MCBH


----------

